# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  2016 Rock and Roll HOF

## andynap

*N.W.A., Deep Purple, Chicago Chosen for Rock and Roll Hall of Fame*by ReutersN.W.A., Deep Purple and Chicago are among the musicians chosen to join the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in 2016, organizers announced on Thursday.
Singer Steve Miller, who crosses multiple genres from blues to pop, and 1970s rock band Cheap Trick will round out the five inductees, which were chosen by fans and more than 800 voters of the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame Foundation.
Artists are eligible for inclusion in the Cleveland, Ohio-based attraction 25 years after the release of their first recording.

Pop singer Janet Jackson, progressive rock band Yes and Britain's The Smiths were among those on the short list but who failed to make the cut.
Formed by five rappers including Dr Dre and Eazy-E in the troubled Compton neighborhood of Los Angeles, N.W.A. revolutionized the music scene in the mid 1980s with lyrics drawn from the violence, crime and anti-police sentiments that the rappers themselves experienced growing up.
N.W.A. members Dr. Dre (left) and Ice Cube " itemprop="image"/> N.W.A. members Dr. Dre (left) and Ice Cube. Chris Pizzello / AP File
They went on to sell more than 100 million albums and their story was chronicled in this summer's hit movie "Straight Outta Compton," which has been nominated for a Screen Actors Guild award.
Deep Purple, formed in England in 1968, are regarded as heavy metal pioneers thanks to their ear-splitting live shows, ground-breaking albums and flagship track "Smoke On The Water."

Cheap Trick "display a musical consistency over almost 40 years," Hall of Fame organizers said in a statement, while Miller, 72, has moved from blues to pop and back again, producing classic hits like "Fly Like an Eagle" and "Take the Money and Run."
Chicago, who broke onto the music scene in the late 1960s, fused jazz and rock to produce hits like "25 or 6 to 4" and the romantic ballad "If You Leave Me Now."
The 2016 induction ceremony will be held in New York on April 8.

----------


## MIke R

NWA.. absolutely...Chicago...absolutely.....Steve Miller...without a doubt

but Deep Purple and Cheap Trick?.....no way

especially given who didn't make the cut .....

----------


## JEK

Funny, I had lunch with a good friend who is the Chairman of the RRHOF today. He said it is a process . . .

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> Cheap Trick?.....no way
> .



They should get it just for "Surrender" alone, not to mention Rick Neilson's 5 necked guitar!

----------


## T3

"I remember one time - it might have been a couple times - at the Fillmore East in 1970, I was opening for this sorry-a** cat named Steve Miller. Steve Miller didn't have his s**t going for him, so I'm pissed because I got to open for this non-playing motherf****r just because he had one or two sorry-a** records out. So I would come late and he would have to go on first and then we got there we smoked the motherf****g place, everybody dug it."

Miles Davis, RRRHOF Class of 2006.

----------


## MIke R

Fillmore East was such an awesome venue

----------


## MIke R

> They should get it just for "Surrender" alone, not to mention Rick Neilson's 5 necked guitar!



if that's the standard then  there will be a loooooong list of potential bands to go in...

And I like Cheap Trick....but they re not HOF worthy in my view

----------


## andynap

I didn't realize Miles Davis was in the RRHOF. Seriously?

----------


## JEK

image.jpg

----------


## T3

> I didn't realize Miles Davis was in the RRHOF. Seriously?



So are, among others, Louis Armstrong and Billie Holiday (although as "early influences")... RRHOF is hard to take seriously but a case can be made for Miles from '69 on belonging in as a "performer" which is how he was inducted...

----------


## MIke R

RRHOF  has kinda gotten away from their theme quite a few years ago....

----------


## JEK

It's a process . . . 


Leaders in the music industry joined together in 1983 to establish the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame Foundation. One of the Foundations many functions is to recognize the contributions of those who have had a significant impact on the evolution, development and perpetuation of rock and roll by inducting them into the Hall of Fame.

*Performers*
Artists become eligible for induction 25 years after the release of their first record. Criteria include the influence and significance of the artists contributions to the development and perpetuation of rock and roll.

The Foundation's nominating committee selects nominees each year in the Performer category. Ballots are then sent to an international voting body of more than 600 artists, historians and members of the music industry. Those performers who receive the highest number of votes are inducted. The Foundation generally inducts five to seven performers each year. 

Beginning in 2012, the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame opened Nominee voting to fans around the world. The Top Five Nominees as voted by the fans count for one ballot entry, which is weighted the same as individual ballot entries submitted by members of the international voting body. 

*Ahmet Ertegun Award*
Songwriters, producers, disc jockeys, record executives, journalists and other industry professionals who have had a major influence on the development of rock and roll._ (Please note that in 2011, the Ahmet Ertegun Award has replaced the Non Performer category.) 
_
*Early Influences*
Artists whose music predated rock and roll but had an impact on the evolution of rock and roll and inspired rocks leading artists.
- See more at: http://www.rockhall.com/inductees/in....RD8pvCVM.dpuf

----------


## MIke R

Doesn't make some of the picks any less irrational .....

its all subjective anyway .....process or not

----------


## JEK

Anyone who makes a list of anything they like or dislike is being subjective. The process should help iron out a few wrinkles.

----------


## MIke R

I like Deep Purole....but....Deep Purple had two songs that were commercially successful.......two

if that's the standard then the list of future inductees  should be measured in light years

----------


## MIke R

Janet Jackson whether one likes her or not....pushed the envelope and reinvented herself album to album, rather than playing it safe,  and despite that achieved over the top critical and commercial success with each of them ....that's HOF worthy  in my view 

YES took the  Emerson  Lake and Palmer music model to new heights  and blended synthetic sound into rock and roll like no other .....also HOF worthy in my view

----------


## Rosemary

> I like Deep Purole....but....Deep Purple had two songs that were commercially successful.......two
> 
> if that's the standard then the list of future inductees  should be measured in light years



What's the second song? 😊

----------


## MIke R

My  Woman in Tokyo ...and to a lesser degree Hush  if you want to say three songs....but these were not huge hits....just in Billboard top whatever at the time

----------


## andynap

> So are, among others, Louis Armstrong and Billie Holiday (although as "early influences")... RRHOF is hard to take seriously but a case can be made for Miles from '69 on belonging in as a "performer" which is how he was inducted...



Looking at the criteria for "Performer"- *Performers-* Artists become eligible for induction 25 years after the release of their first record. *Criteria include the influence and significance of the artists contributions to the development and perpetuation of rock and roll.**-*
 
Miles Davis was the antithesis of Rock and Roll.

----------


## T3

> ... RRHOF is hard to take seriously but a case can be made for Miles from '69 on belonging in as a "performer" which is how he was inducted...]







> Looking at the criteria for "Performer"- Performers- Artists become eligible for induction 25 years after the release of their first record. Criteria include the influence and significance of the artists contributions to the development and perpetuation of rock and roll.-Miles Davis was the antithesis of Rock and Roll.



I didn't say a _strong_ case... he did break some barriers between R&R and Jazz starting mainly with Bitches Brew and continuing on... Mahavishnu, Weather Report and others would do similarly... JazzTimes may have had the better take on how he belongs in this piece though:

"Obviously, playing rock n roll is not a prerequisite for induction into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame. Performers from genres outside rock can be considered for the honor as long as they have lived up to some part of the 'rock n roll lifestyle,' a concept that can include any or all of the following: an unthinkable level of fame, abusive drinking and drug consumption, widely influential musical output, uncompromising attitude and flamboyant dress.
...
But think about it for minute. Miles Davis, among the rock n roll elite, being inducted by, say, his old friend Herbie Hancock, to a list that will one day include every notable pop star that ever lived. He would have eaten it up."

This Rolling Stone interview from 1969 with Miles is an interesting read that includes Miles' feelings about the labels R&R and jazz...

Pieces like this (the title is said to have been chosen in reference to Jimi's Voodoo Chile - link is to a great video for Hendrix fans, btw), probably inspired a few rock jams that validated some of Miles' opinions...

----------


## Karen

> Janet Jackson whether one likes her or not....pushed the envelope and reinvented herself album to album, rather than playing it safe,  and despite that achieved over the top critical and commercial success with each of them ....that's HOF worthy  in my view 
> 
> YES took the  Emerson  Lake and Palmer music model to new heights  and blended synthetic sound into rock and roll like no other .....also HOF worthy in my view




We agree on many things!

----------


## JEK

*Steve Miller named to Rock and Roll Hall of Fame — then blasts it as 'elitist'*[IMG]http://media.jrn.com/images/660*448/b99636206z.1_20151217235706_000_g3ndpkkt.1-0.jpg[/IMG]
*Kyle Grillot**Milwaukee native Steve Miller, the classic rocker behind “The Joker,” “Fly Like an Eagle” and other enduring hits, is among the musicians who will be inducted into the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame April 8.*By Piet Levy of the Journal Sentinel
Dec. 17, 2015


EMAILPRINT(45) COMMENTS
Calling the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame "an exclusive private men's club" with "an elitist nominating committee," Milwaukee-born classic rocker Steve Miller called for a "revolution" at the institution Thursday — the same day he learned he would be inducted into the Rock Hall this spring.
In an exclusive interview with the Milwaukee Journal Sentinel, Miller, 72, said the Rock Hall's membership should elect a new board that will allow "the nominating committee to make things transparent."
He also called on the Cleveland-based organization to "work more on music education programs and to make its museum something more than a place where they sell postcards, posters and T-shirts."
"I'm honored to be included," said the man behind "The Joker" and other classic rock hits. "I'm really excited to walk into the Hall of Fame with Jimmy Reed and T-Bone Walker and Les Paul and Jerry Lee Lewis and Chuck Berry....I'm going to accept my induction and bring my band and play some great music and shake some hands and make some friends."
But Miller, who is on the board for Jazz at Lincoln Center in New York, said that while the Rock Hall was started with good intentions, "it's time for a real change."
"It needs to be ours, the American people," Miller said. "It was co-opted by these guys who took it and ran it the way they wanted to. But they're getting old and getting weak and it's harder for their fingers to hold onto the levers of power.
"I see the kids behind me coming up, and I want to see them take control of this, open it up and make this a modern, intelligent force for good."
Miller was particularly critical of a voting process he called "cynical." Hundreds of millions of votes were cast online by the public to help determine the new batch of inductees; Miller alone received 25.5 million votes.
But the public voting was tallied up to form a single "fan's ballot" that was included with ballots from more than 800 voting members.
"That's nonsense when you do that to the public," Miller said. "Then (people) start to go, 'Who cares? Who are these guys?'...(The Rock Hall) limited their effectiveness, lost their good will, and limited the scope of their work, and then the resentment began to come up."
Above all, Miller said, he called on the Rock Hall to take a greater leadership role regarding music education, at the museum and around the country.
"It's not about whose cape you have in a glass box or whose wig is on a stand," Miller said. "If you're lucky enough to be inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, your body of work should be there to be studied, papers and tapes and computer files and original multitrack recordings.
"In working-class neighborhoods and poor neighborhoods where public schools are struggling to stay open and pay teachers, the first thing that is cut is music and art, and those are two of the most valuable things that can happen in a school," Miller continued. "(The Rock Hall) needs to take music programs right into the cities and places where it's missing and really needed."
Todd Mesek, the Rock Hall's vice president of marketing and communications, wouldn't directly address Miller's call for a new board or a more transparent voting process. But in an interview, he defended the institution's educational outreach.
"We connect tens of thousands of students to rock 'n' roll with programs on site, but also have digital learning programs that reach students worldwide," Mesek said. "And our exhibits have connected inductees with younger artists and are putting the art form in more of a social context."
*The Committee*Screen Shot 2015-12-18 at 12.29.16 PM.jpg

----------


## stbartshopper

A Great song-

http://en.musicplayon.com/play?v=687642

----------


## andynap

> I didn't say a _strong_ case... he did break some barriers between R&R and Jazz starting mainly with Bitches Brew and continuing on... Mahavishnu, Weather Report and others would do similarly... JazzTimes may have had the better take on how he belongs in this piece though:
> 
> "Obviously, playing rock n roll is not a prerequisite for induction into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame. Performers from genres outside rock can be considered for the honor as long as they have lived up to some part of the 'rock n roll lifestyle,' a concept that can include any or all of the following: an unthinkable level of fame, abusive drinking and drug consumption, widely influential musical output, uncompromising attitude and flamboyant dress.
> ...
> But think about it for minute. Miles Davis, among the rock n roll elite, being inducted by, say, his old friend Herbie Hancock, to a list that will one day include every notable pop star that ever lived. He would have eaten it up."
> 
> This Rolling Stone interview from 1969 with Miles is an interesting read that includes Miles' feelings about the labels R&R and jazz...
> 
> Pieces like this (the title is said to have been chosen in reference to Jimi's Voodoo Chile - link is to a great video for Hendrix fans, btw), probably inspired a few rock jams that validated some of Miles' opinions...



Davis so called music was hard to describe since most people didn't know what he was playing including his band mates. If he was anything he was atonal- the ​Schoenberg of Jazz.

----------


## T3

> Davis so called music was hard to describe since most people didn't know what he was playing including his band mates. If he was anything he was antonal- the ​Schoenberg of Jazz.



I am thinking that your opinion of this stage of Miles career may be along the lines of what Roy Eldridge thought of Ornette Coleman's music: I listened to him high, and I listened to him cold sober... I even played with him. I think hes jiving, baby.

What the "undisputed King of Rock and Roll" and one of the first class of RRHOF inductees might have had to say about this: 






*per his RRHOF biography

----------


## andynap

Funny. That must be one of his first big  screen roles.

----------


## T3

> Funny. That must be one of his first big  screen roles.



Jailhouse Rock, 1957 - back when Miles was collaborating with Gil Evans:

----------

